# TIA Portal V13



## UniMog (28 November 2013)

Gibt es denn was neues von der Messe bezüglich TIA Portal V13 ??? 

Es waren doch bestimmt einige dort. 
Ich bin leider mit Krankheit ausgefallen und hatte nicht die Möglichkeit mich vor Ort zu informieren. :sad:

Gruß


----------



## UniMog (29 November 2013)

Also gibt es nichts neues und auf der Messe war keiner.... auch gut


----------



## funkey (29 November 2013)

Hab gehört ab V14 wird alles gut


----------



## UniMog (29 November 2013)

Das wird immer versprochen.....  aber denke das die Version außer ein paar neue CPUs und etwas Kleinkram nicht viel neues bringt... aber egal weiter warten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Also gibt es nichts neues und auf der Messe war keiner.... auch gut



Dar waren schon ein paar bei Siemens, entweder

haben sie die Ausführungen noch verstanden  
oder sie wollen nichts verraten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2013)

Mehr wie im folgenden Link und einen neuen Versionsstand ist es bestimmt nicht geworden. 

http://www.siemens.com/press/pool/d...ion/IIA2013103318d.pdf?stc=nls_152_2013010_de


----------



## UniMog (29 November 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Dar waren schon ein paar bei Siemens, entweder
> 
> haben sie die Ausführungen noch verstanden
> oder sie wollen nichts verraten



zu 1. Das glaube ich ........ bei einigen
zu 2. Sie waren so von Glücksgefühlen überwältigt, dass sie noch nicht sprechen können




rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mehr wie im folgenden Link und einen neuen Versionsstand ist es bestimmt nicht geworden.
> 
> http://www.siemens.com/press/pool/d...ion/IIA2013103318d.pdf?stc=nls_152_2013010_de



Danke RN den kannte ich schon wenn das wirklich alles ist...... ernüchternd....... hatte eigentlich mal eine Simulation für die 1200er und die Firmware V4 + auch ein paar neue CPUs für die 1200er wie bei der 1500er und vielleicht noch 
ein paar Safety Baugruppen für 1200 und 1500 usw. erwartet .... kann noch viele Wünsche aufzählen


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 November 2013)

Auf der Messe wars am Siemensstand viel zu überrannt... War letztens auf 7nach5. Das wohl wichtigste Feature werden diese Proxy Cpus sein (oder wie auch immer das heisst). Damit kann man eine Cpu eines Step7 Projekt in ein Tia Projekt verlinken! Sinvoll wenn man die Cpus mit Classic macht und Tia für die Panels verwendet!


----------



## shutdown_TIA12 (29 November 2013)

Ich dachte, man kann schon ein Projekt mit Step 7 Classic und TIA WinCC kombinieren? Ich bin mir da fast sicher  (Thema Migration fällt mir ein. Schaue ich mir nach dem WE noch mal an)


----------



## zako (29 November 2013)

... z.B. eine T-CPU oder SIMOTION bekommst Du heute nicht an TIA Portal- Panels ran.


----------



## UniMog (30 November 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Auf der Messe wars am Siemensstand viel zu überrannt... War letztens auf 7nach5. Das wohl wichtigste Feature werden diese Proxy Cpus sein (oder wie auch immer das heisst). Damit kann man eine Cpu eines Step7 Projekt in ein Tia Projekt verlinken! Sinvoll wenn man die Cpus mit Classic macht und Tia für die Panels verwendet!



Ja das geht mir auch immer auf den Keks das der Siemens Stand mehr als überrannt ist.
Von diesen Feature Proxy Cpus hatte ich noch nichts gelesen ... Danke für die Info 




zako schrieb:


> ... z.B. eine T-CPU oder SIMOTION bekommst Du heute nicht an TIA Portal- Panels ran.



Warum das so eine Geburt ist verstehe ich auch nicht..... man die wissen doch wie das funktioniert und müßen das Rad nicht komplett neu erfinden


----------



## Hermann (30 November 2013)

Man kann bei V13 ein Logo/Bild in das Panel der 1500er Cpu´en packen!


----------



## JaJa (30 November 2013)

Hermann schrieb:


> Man kann bei V13 ein Logo/Bild in das Panel der 1500er Cpu´en packen!



Das soll gehen ???? Hast Du mal gelesen das so etwas in Planung war oder ist das ein Wunsch von Dir??

Aber wirklich viele aus dem Forum waren nicht bei der Messe. 
Hat denn jemand die Version 13 schon in live gesehen?  8) und kann mal was über die Performance sagen 

Gruss und Danke


----------



## ducati (2 Dezember 2013)

Hermann schrieb:


> Man kann bei V13 ein Logo/Bild in das Panel der 1500er Cpu´en packen!



Juhuuuuu!

scheiss egal, wie gut die Software ist, oder ob die Maschine optimal läuft... Hauptsache das Firmenlogo ist auf dem Display...

oh mein Gott, wo sind wir hier gelandet...


----------



## Aventinus (2 Dezember 2013)

Ich hab auf der Messe eine CPU mit einem Logo gesehen. Und die Performane von V13 ist phänomenal - wenn man den passenden Rechner hat. Übrigens soll man jetzt auch Variablentabellen von Classic migrieren können.


----------



## PN/DP (2 Dezember 2013)

*Logo auf 1500-er Display*

Ich sehe schon die Anfragen kommen "Wie kann ich einen Bildwechsel auf dem Display auslösen?" - nicht, daß womöglich viel zu lange der uninteressante Diagnosepuffer angezeigt wird...

Harald


----------



## Ralle (2 Dezember 2013)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Und die Performane von V13 ist phänomenal - wenn man den passenden Rechner hat.



Das ist ja wohl schon so, seitdem es überhaupt Rechner gibt, egal welches System.


----------



## HelleBarde (3 Dezember 2013)

Hi

was hat mich auf der Messe beeindruckt?  Die Libelle bei Festo 

Was gibts bei S. Leere Worte 

Im Frühjahr kommt die V13 und die 1518.
Dass der Vorturner die V13 verwendet hat ist erst mal gar nicht aufgefallen. (Bin mir gar nicht sicher ob das gut oder schlecht ist)
Performance ist bei den kleinen Projekten am Stand noch nie ein Problem gewesen. (Die wissen schon wie sie es hin tricksen) Es wurde behauptet, dass man schneller Online ist.

Bei der Verwendung von Variant scheint sich was zu tun. Es gibt zwei Funktionen, die aus einem per VARIANT übergebenen IN oder OUT lesen oder schreiben: Unter den Instruktionen finden sich VARIANT_GET und VARIANT_PUT.

Wie in der Vorabveröffentlichung hat man am Stand behauptet die Bitperformance läge bei 1ns. Mit RUNTIME nachmessen war aber nicht :-( Die 1518 ist breit und schwer. :shock:  Also richtig schwer.

Projekte müssen von V12 nach V13 hochgezogen werden. Wer eine Neuigkeit verwendet kann nicht mehr zurück :-(

'n schön' Tach auch
HB


----------



## UniMog (3 Dezember 2013)

HelleBarde schrieb:


> Was gibts bei S. Leere Worte
> 
> Im Frühjahr kommt die V13 und die 1518.
> Dass der Vorturner die V13 verwendet hat ist erst mal gar nicht aufgefallen. (Bin mir gar nicht sicher ob das gut oder schlecht ist)
> ...



Was mir aber mal aufgefallen ist zum Punkt schneller Online....
Das gilt vielleicht für die neuen Steuerungen aber ich hab auch schon ein paar 300er mit TIA gemacht und da kann man nur noch
1 Fenster und Beobachtungstabelle online beobachten mit meinem CP5711 

Unter 5.5 hatte ich nie Probleme was in AWL, KOP, FUP ansehen + gleichzeitig Graph +  1-2 Variablentabellen
Das geht bei TIA mit einer 300er nicht mehr. Zu 400er kann ich noch nichts sagen bis jetzt war kein Kunde so mutig.


----------



## Herbert (4 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
V13 ist wohl jetzt verfügbar:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=78793685&caller=nl


----------



## s-u-h (4 März 2014)

TIA Portal V13 ist seit dieser Woche im Liefereinsatz. Simotion TIA und Simotion Proxy sollen bis Mitte des Jahres folgen. 
Mich würden die echten Erfahrungen interessieren! Stabilität, Performance des Engineerings und die Usability. 
Mit dem aktuell in der V13 befindlichem SIMATIC Proxy sollten viele Probleme lösbar sein! z.B. Anbindung einer T-CPU an ein Comfort Panel. 
Danke für jede echte Info Gerüchte und Mutmaßungen bringen mich nicht weiter.


----------

